# wound irrigation/debridement/exploration



## nan.coder (Jul 26, 2013)

any comments on what CPT code should be assigned to this OP note?

There was local irrigation and debridement with removal of the suture and removal of the superficial necrotic tissue of the skin.  The incision in its entirety was opened.  Several cultures were obtained.  All necrotic and fibrinous deposits were removed and these were all superficial.  Antibiotic lavage of 6 liters and the final liter had antibiotic in it.  We did obtain cultures prior to irrigation with the antibiotic irrigation.  The wound did not show any evidence of deep infection.  The wound was reapproximated with non-braided suture.  Vancomycin powder was placed into the bed of the wound.  The wound was reapproximated over nylon sutures. 

the physician's office wants to use 11042 or 11044 and 13160.

Help 
thanks


----------

